# FF: Misc.



## Claudia

I have some stuff to give away
Red play sand, half full? Gone

Gravel, blue purple and white Gone

Shells on hold for Brisch


----------



## Chappy

Can't use it for a darned thing, but I LOVE that red play sand, Claudia!


----------



## Claudia

Embersmom said:


> Can't use it for a darned thing, but I LOVE that red play sand, Claudia!


Lol maybe new tank with red sand in it?   lol


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

i love your shells claudia


----------



## Claudia

O.C.D Fishies said:


> i love your shells claudia


If u want them they are yours


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

but what do i do with them i have been pondering this thought


----------



## Chappy

O.C.D Fishies said:


> but what do i do with them i have been pondering this thought


Set up a sea scape with that funky red sand


----------



## Brisch

I want the shells lol


----------



## Claudia

Brisch said:


> I want the shells lol


Ok shells are yours


----------



## onefishtwofish

red sand white angels (like bonsai dave's wifes got).


----------



## DR1V3N

I'm game for the red sand Claudia =), might look nice the next time I re-scape my little fluval edge tank.

PM'd.

EDIT: Hmm.. maybe I spoke to soon!  Handful might not fill the tank in enough albeit a small tank .

Pass on to the next lucky member pls!


----------



## Claudia

Red sand is about 20lbs


----------



## InfraredDream

Hello,

How much is the colourful gravel? I am interested to have it for my shrimp jar/tank 
Let me know if it's still available.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Claudia

InfraredDream said:


> Hello,
> 
> How much is the colourful gravel? I am interested to have it for my shrimp jar/tank
> Let me know if it's still available.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Pmd..sorry didnt see u replied


----------



## InfraredDream

Thanks, Claudia! No worries and no hurry


----------



## SnailPuffer

That red sand looks awesome!!! lol~ too bad I can find snails with white shells... it would look so awesome!!!


----------



## Claudia

Bump......


----------



## pisces

hi
do u still have Gravel, blue purple and white ?


----------



## Claudia

pisces said:


> hi
> do u still have Gravel, blue purple and white ?


Most of it has been given away, this is what i have left of it. Pic have been taken in the same container, is a cheese container Gone


----------



## pisces

Claudia said:


> Most of it has been given away, this is what i have left of it. Pic have been taken in the same container, is a cheese container


hi,
i can take the Blue and purple tomorrow , can i take all ? 
thks


----------



## Claudia

Yes u can take all  you want the blue and purple then?


----------



## Claudia

Updated...


----------



## Brisch

What are you doing saturday around 6:45ish? Ill be in New West so maybe we can meet so I can grab the shellies


----------



## Claudia

Brisch said:


> What are you doing saturday around 6:45ish? Ill be in New West so maybe we can meet so I can grab the shellies


So far no plans to go out just to work on my tanks if i can, i also have the carbon thing u wanted from heather, she gave it to me the other day but i know u wanted it so 2 freebies for u  lol


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

If it is going to be such a hard task, Claudia I will go to your house and pick them up (the shells). since they are free for me.


----------



## Brisch

ooooooooooo catty


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

No not really just considerate, that the world does not revolve around me. (Although I wish it did) lol


----------



## Claudia

Brit if u still want the shells please let me know


----------

